# audio driver-intel d945gcnl



## raviramgopal (Sep 21, 2007)

i bought a intel d945gcnl motherboard.i installed the sound drivers but they do not work.can ne1 tell me wat i shud  do


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 21, 2007)

Download once again from here, *downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2837&lang=eng

make sure you are downloading the proper driver... now as you have High Definition audio then if under Windows XP you will need the lastest Service pack (SP2) and KB888111 download it from here, *support.microsoft.com/kb/888111


----------



## slugger (Sep 21, 2007)

if u r not able to hear any sound, den probably d *Windows Audio* service is disabled (dunno abt XP but in 2003 it is disabled by default)

enable it and put to *Automatic*

it can b done thru

*Run->Services.msc*
press enter and u will get d list of services


----------



## raviramgopal (Sep 22, 2007)

@cheeta 
how do dwonload adn install KB888111,there is nothing in that link u gave me


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

There are 2 ways for it...

1. Run Windows Auto Update from your PC... Windows will detect your Hardware and will provide you the patch... (*Recomended*)

2. If you are unable to run Auto update from the same PC then please contact microsoft using the given link to request and obtain the update (Note its free support)


----------



## raviramgopal (Sep 22, 2007)

@choto cheetha
 i downloaded and installed from the link u gave me,the problem iss till there.any other solutions


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

After you have installed the Patch u should once again run the Driver Setp up  did u run it ??


----------



## raviramgopal (Sep 22, 2007)

wait i'll uninstall the drivers and reinstall them

and for som reason the realtek thing shows this even though my front jacks are not connected
(ps i have attatched the pic)


----------



## raviramgopal (Sep 22, 2007)

dude i reinstalled the drivers.they dont work


----------



## slugger (Sep 22, 2007)

wat is d exact problem u r facin?

is it giving u sum error message wen u try to play sum sound or is it that the media player being used shows that the track is being played but you r not able to hear any sound?

aslo remember that the line-out jack of the soundcard is green in color
u must put te jack in that socket to hear any sound

check the volume ctrl to ee if either *Volume control* or *wave balance* is not muted

if it is then u will not b able to hear the sound


----------



## raviramgopal (Sep 22, 2007)

@slugger
i have installed the audio drivers and the device manager shows they r working properly but there is no sound.thats the problem.i have also checked all connections


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^

In I think you should take the board back to Vendor for warrenty support


----------



## senthilje (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi,
    I too have the same Audio driver problem. My motherboard is Intel D945GCNL. The OS is Windows XP with SP2. I had downloaded the Realtek driver which was available in Intel website. Still  the driver is not installed. In Device manager there is an yello exclamatory mark on the Audio Driver. Is there anyother batch which needs to be run? Please help me.


----------



## C@tch22 (Dec 4, 2007)

The driver install package from Intel only extracts the files for install.  Once you browse to where the files were extracted, run the setup program.  That will install the Realtek HD Audio Control panel, the HD audio driver and KB888111. Raviramgopal definitely found an issue.  I assume that he is not using HD 5.1 speakers.  If you go into the 'Windows' Audio Control panel, not Realtek's. Click properties and show front speaker you will notice the volume is turned all the way down.  Crank it up and you will have sound with a 2-channel analog speaker system.  Someone crossed their I's and dotted their T's somewhere along the way!


----------



## senthilje (Dec 5, 2007)

Solved the problem at last with the help of a Servicing personnel. After the OS is installed, once we are installing the Audio Driver, the found new hardware wizard pops up, press cancel for the wizard as the Driver CD will directly run a batch and then install the driver. If we continue with the wizard, the batch is not run and the driver will never get installed unless we reinstall the OS.


----------



## funkygarzon (Jan 23, 2009)

i am having the same problem help me "senthilje"


----------



## senthilje (Jan 23, 2009)

FunkyGarzon,
                     Once you install the OS , and install the audio drivers, there is a popup which comes and asks for the source of the driver. Never point to the CD. Just insert the cd and wait for sometime. the installer itself would go and take the path and install it. If you click browse and point the CD, the updates are installed first and the only way to get through that will be by reinstalling the OS. Please buzz me if you need any more clarification


----------



## funkygarzon (Jan 23, 2009)

senthilji,
     thanks for the quick reply 

   Actually i lost my driver cd of this mother board, can you pls pls upload that driver cd for me pls i am in  need of that ....i also tried to download many driver from the intel site but no use ,i thing if you sent me that cd in some image format i can do like your above inst


----------



## senthilje (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry Dude. I dont have the cd too. Should search it in my archives and I am away from home. I cant guarantee that I will be able to get it within a week even.You can check for the updated drivers in Intel website.


----------



## funkygarzon (Jan 23, 2009)

senthilje ,
          pls try as much as possible..pls 

   else pls try to send your audio driver setup by uploading in any site like rapidshare,megaupload,ext ..pls ....i am in need of that....cos my audio is not working


----------



## senthilje (Jan 23, 2009)

funkygarzon said:


> sentilije ,
> pls try as much as possible..pls
> 
> else pls try to send your audio driver setup by uploading in any site like rapidshare,megaupload,ext ..pls ....i am in need of that....cos my audio is not working


I would suggest you to download it from intel website or you can check www.phazeddl.com.


----------



## funkygarzon (Jan 23, 2009)

senthilji,

   can you pls send me full download link .....of www.phazedll.com cos it is new to me

senthilje,

    you will be having your audio driver right ...pls upload them in the www.rapidshare.com ...thank you for the help

senthilje ,

    if you want i will give my www.rapidshare.com acc for free ..pls help me my yahoomessenger id is funkygarzon@yahoo.co.in contact me


----------



## senthilje (Jan 23, 2009)

Buddy,
          I have the source files in the original cd. cd is in my home and I am working away from home. Best is to reinstall OS and insert the CD. Download the latest audio driver from Intel website and burn it in a cd dude. I dont see what is your problem in downloading it from Intel and burning it in a CD.


----------



## funkygarzon (Jan 23, 2009)

senthilje
   i reinstalled the os and i also installed the new audio driver which download from intel...but still sound is not coming ...pls i am in critical position


----------



## funkygarzon (Jan 26, 2009)

senthilji,

when you reach the home pls try to upload mother board cd.....but god solved my problem .....i just googled


----------

